

ASK/LF YC: Paying for Code Reviews? - holdenk

So I've gotten approval to work on some code outside of work, and I'm looking at getting back into writing some scheme code. That being said its been pretty long since I've written scheme code, and I'd like to improve my style. Does anyone have experience with hiring people for code reviews? Where do you find them? How much do they cost? How do you judge a good code reviewer? etc.
======
gruseom
You'd probably get better results for free just by hanging out in the right
communities and asking for feedback on your work. I don't know what those are
for Schemes but they shouldn't be hard to find (and don't forget IRC). That
also solves the problem of how to judge the reviewer - your reviewer is the
community as a whole. If someone gives you bad advice, someone else is likely
to correct it.

